# Most common brands you see?



## terminus123 (Sep 24, 2009)

What are the most common brands of road bikes (especially in the higher-end) you see? Specialized? Trek? Giant? Cervelo? Look? etc.? in this region?

btw, in Sol Cal, it seems to be Specialized, seeing if North is different.


----------



## ukbloke (Sep 1, 2007)

I also see a lot of Specialized around the Bay Area and Northern California events, mostly Tarmac and Roubaix. I've seen a lot of SL2 and S-Works Tarmacs at race events, and a lot of Roubaix on century rides. For example, every other bike at the Tierra Bella century seemed to be a Roubaix. It might be partly that I notice them more because of the big logos, and possibly also because I ride a Tarmac.

I do see a fair number of Treks, actually mostly the older Madones rather than the new Madones. For some reason I see a lot of Cervelo too - that might be again because of the loud branding. I see a lot of other bikes too but not enough to register them as being particularly common.


----------



## trunkz22 (Sep 12, 2008)

I see a lot of Looks. Partly from staring at mine too much and just always being aware of them on the road. Otherwise I agree with ukbloke quite a bit. Those are the big 3 that seem to be a bulk of the bikes on the road.


----------



## JoelS (Aug 25, 2008)

Specialized, Trek, Cannondale.


----------



## Leopold Porkstacker (Jul 15, 2005)

Trek, Look, Cervélo

-he who stacks pork


----------



## K-Zero (Feb 7, 2004)

Maybe it's because I've always been a Trek owner, but I notice more Trek on the road than any other brand -- especially the old 5200s and new Madones. Case in point, I was riding Tour for Woodside little while ago and during the King Mountains climb I was surrounded by four other 08/09 Madones!

I say the distance second is Specialized (Roubaix/Tarmac)

K-Zero


----------



## ratpick (Jul 31, 2008)

I think ukbloke and K-Zero hit the nail on the head - you see what you're looking for  I generally only "see" Specialized but I'm not really looking for others. I certainly notice the Cervelos.


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 20, 2007)

New looking bikes hardly ever catch my attention, but I got to see a Steve Rex yesterday for the first time. It was new (but quill stem and sort of "randoish" looking) and still caught my eye. I know that doesn`t answer your question, but I said it anyway- sorry.


----------



## rhauft (Aug 8, 2006)

*At any NCNCA event -*

Specilaized seems to be the weapon of choice.

My local club ride, HOP in the Eastbay:
Specialized
Trek
Cannondale
Willier
Orbea
Look
Time
Pinarello (mine)


----------



## nor_cal_rider (Dec 18, 2006)

Rural northern Calif SMALL city - mostly see Specialized, Giant, and Cervelo at the northern California "t-shirt centuries" I frequent during the summer. Trek is close to the other 3, but not near as common - probably tied to Look or Felt. This past summer I seemed to see quite a few more Litespeed and Seven bikes. Not many smaller brands - a few Oreba, Ridley, Moots, Calfee, Parlee, etc....but still out there.


----------



## ukbloke (Sep 1, 2007)

I think the OP is planning to buy a Trek Madone and wants to convince him/herself that they're not as common as muck.


----------



## Miiles (Oct 25, 2008)

Specialized, but I live a couple miles from their world headquarters.


----------



## terminus123 (Sep 24, 2009)

ukbloke said:


> I think the OP is planning to buy a Trek Madone and wants to convince him/herself that they're not as common as muck.


It's true that I'm stuck between the Specialized SL3, and the 2010 Trek Madone 6 series...but I highly highly highly doubt even a few people have those yet. I was just wondering this since atm, I'm in Sol Cal for college, but I lived in NJ, where there are quite a few Giants, Treks, and some Specialized. Just wanted to see what kind of bikes West Coasters ride.


----------



## rhauft (Aug 8, 2006)

terminus123 said:


> It's true that I'm stuck between the Specialized SL3, and the 2010 Trek Madone 6 series...but I highly highly highly doubt even a few people have those yet.


I'm not a Trek expert, but if you're talking about the newest Madone that LA & Conti rode in the tour, there are at least two of those on the HOP (house of pain) ride on any given Saturday... along with a crapload of notso-Specialized.


----------



## CHL (Jun 24, 2005)

Hi Terminus:

As far as road bikes, I would say Specialized, Trek & Cervelo. IMHO, Specialized has supplanted Trek as the dominant brand, at least in this area.

CHL


----------



## terminus123 (Sep 24, 2009)

CHL said:


> Hi Terminus:
> 
> As far as road bikes, I would say Specialized, Trek & Cervelo. IMHO, Specialized has supplanted Trek as the dominant brand, at least in this area.
> 
> CHL


Here in Sol Cal, I think the main reason is lots of teams are sponsored by Specialized and get nice team deals. Back in the East Coast, Specialized aren't as common.


----------



## ukbloke (Sep 1, 2007)

One reason as to why Specialized is so common in the racing/"prosumer" set compared to Trek, is that Specialized will happily sell you a frame-set at a not unreasonable price which you can build up with your favourite components and wheel-set. Trek appears to only want to sell whole bikes; I've found their frame pricing and availability to be ridiculous.


----------



## Dinosaur (Jan 29, 2004)

I see a lot of everything. Hard to tell as most the time they are going the opposite direction. I do see a fair amount of Cervelo's, but that's because they are recognizable.


----------



## kretzel (Aug 1, 2007)

terminus123 said:


> It's true that I'm stuck between the Specialized SL3, and the 2010 Trek Madone 6 series...but I highly highly highly doubt even a few people have those yet. I was just wondering this since atm, I'm in Sol Cal for college, but I lived in NJ, where there are quite a few Giants, Treks, and some Specialized. Just wanted to see what kind of bikes West Coasters ride.


For the price of an SL3 ($2900 frameset according to the website) you could buy a Parlee Z4, or a Cyfac Cadence, or any one of a number of other awesome boutique bikes, and for a few hundred more have custom paint. If you're worried about blending into the crowd you're lookin' the wrong direction. 

But of course, I'm kinda biased


----------



## IbisFox23 (Mar 8, 2009)

Specialized and Trek


----------

